# pregnant pygos got into a fight



## Dr . Frankenpiranha . phd (Feb 22, 2005)

hi ya'll nothing seems to be going right arghhhhhhh
my red bellies have been fighting loads recenlty but my pregnant one's had a small bite on it left eye 
and i've treated it with salt turned the temp up done the usual things your supposed to do but 
i woke up this morning and it's eye is huge!!!!!!!
i've already had one lose an eye through fighting and im just wondering what else i can do to bring the swelling
down ???? and are they fighting more cause she's pregnant????? and they usually hide from
my cats but they seem to want to eat it lol ( not a bad thing!!!!!!) but is this due to something wrong?













































View attachment 51757


----------



## Dr . Frankenpiranha . phd (Feb 22, 2005)

god know why that pic's upside down lol xx


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that looks infected or something. that eye is huge! hospital tank that pregenant P before she gets hurt any more. just give the treatment more time and she should pull through, the eye may be a goner though.


----------



## Dr . Frankenpiranha . phd (Feb 22, 2005)

Genin said:


> wow that looks infected or something. that eye is huge! hospital tank that pregenant P before she gets hurt any more. just give the treatment more time and she should pull through, the eye may be a goner though.
> [snapback]921789[/snapback]​


done and dusted m8 the swellings gone down let just hope she can keep her eye


----------

